# WinCC flexible kann Visu nicht öffnen



## Earny (18 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
mit meinem WinCC flexible 2008 kann ich ein Projekt, dass mit einer neueren Version erstellt wurde nicht öffnen. Es kommt die Fehlermeldung "...wurde zuletzt mit WinCC flexible 2008 (V1.3 SP1.0 (1.67.2) geöffnet.".
Ich habe daraufhin das SP1 installiert.
Wenn ich jetzt versuche, das Projekt zu öffnen, kommt keine Fehlermeldung mehr, die Visu wird aber trotzdem nicht geöffnet. Das Ganze bleibt nach dem kompletten Ladevorgang einfach stehen und nichts passiert. Die Visu wird jedenfalls nicht angezeigt.
Ich möchte ungern das SP2 installieren, weil ich da mit neuen Problemen rechne.
Was kann man da tun
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ist es möglich, eine WinCC flexible Visu, die mit der obigen Version erstellt wurde unter einer älteren Ausgabe, nämlich WinCC flexible 2008, abzuspeichern. Bei meinem WinCC flexible 2008 gibt es die Option "Speichern als Version". Sie ist aber ausgegraut. 

Gruß
Earny


----------



## HaDi (18 Juli 2010)

Earny schrieb:


> Ich habe daraufhin das SP1 installiert.
> Wenn ich jetzt versuche, das Projekt zu öffnen, kommt keine Fehlermeldung mehr, die Visu wird aber trotzdem nicht geöffnet.


Hast du den Hotfix5 auch installiert und nach der Installation einen Neustart gemacht?


Earny schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, eine WinCC flexible Visu, die mit der obigen Version erstellt wurde unter einer älteren Ausgabe, nämlich WinCC flexible 2008, abzuspeichern. Bei meinem WinCC flexible 2008 gibt es die Option "Speichern als Version". Sie ist aber ausgegraut.


Die Option "Speichern als Version" kann man bei der Installation von Winccflex auswählen, das lässt sich auch nachinstallieren, es nützt dir aber wohl nicht viel, so lange du das Projekt nicht öffnen kannst.
Hast du einen zweiten Rechner greifbar oder die Zeit, dir eine VM-Installation anzulegen?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Earny (18 Juli 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe. Ich werde dann das HotFix5 auf den einen Rechner installieren, der mit dem SP1 ausgestattet ist. Wenn ich das Projekt dann öffnen kann, werde ich es in der Version WinCC flexible 2008 abspeichern.
Ich will das SP1 mit HotFix5 zur Zeit noch nicht auf allen Rechnern installieren.

Gruß und Dank
Earny


----------



## Earny (19 Juli 2010)

Hallo HaDi,
ich habe jetzt WinCC flexible 2008Sp1Hf5 auf einen Rechner installiert. Auch damit kann ich die WinCC flexible-Visu nicht öffnen.
Es geht weder integriert aus dem Simatic-Manger heraus, noch direkt mit Flexible. Es bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als mich mit dem Ersteller der Visu in Verbindung zu setzen.
Die beiden Visualisierungen liegen im Ordner HMIEs. Es sind erstaunlicherweise 2 Stück!? Es gibt ein "Projekt_1" und ein "Projekt_2". Beide sind jeweils ca. 25 MB groß.
Wenn ich die Flexible-Visu im Simatic-Manager öffne, kommt zuerst der Fortschrittsbalken. Der läuft auch bis zum Ende durch (ca. 1 min). Danach kommt aber nichts mehr und der Taskmanager sagt "Keine Rückmeldung...".
Wenn ich es direkt mit Flexible versuche, dann kommt relativ schnell ein blauer Hintergrund mit einer PC-SPS-Grafik. Aber auch hier geht es dann nicht weiter. Das Projekt wird nicht im ES angezeigt. 
Es gibt aber auch keine Fehlermeldungen.
Vielleicht ist auch das Projekt defekt?
Der Rechner hat WinXp, Prof. SP2.
Er hat nur 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher!?

Gruß
Eany


----------



## Verpolt (19 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Speicher dein Projekt im S-Manager mit reorganiseren-komplett ab.

Teste es nochmals.


Öffne ein Larifari-Projekt mit einem HMI drinne.

Lässt sich das öffnen?

Wenn ja, öffne von dort das reorganisierte Projekt ( HMI)


LG


----------



## Earny (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
die Ursache des Problems war wohl ein zerstörtes Flexible. Ich habe WinCC flexible 2008 SP1 HF5 wieder komplett deinstalliert und dann wieder WinCC flexible 2008 installiert.
Der Ersteller der Visu hat sie zuerst im Format 2007 abgespeichert. Dann haben wir sie mit einem Rechner geöffnet, auf dem ebenfalls WinCC flexible 2008 (ohne SP) installiert war. Dort wurde die Visu dann auf WinCC flexible 2008 konvertiert. Die kann ich jetzt auf allen(!) Rechnern öffnen. 
(Wir haben auf unseren Rechnern in der Regel keine Service Packs. Der Admin hat keine Zeit, die ständigen Service Packs der eingesetzten Programme zu installieren.)

Gruß
Earny


----------



## MSB (21 Juli 2010)

Earny schrieb:


> (Wir haben auf unseren Rechnern in der Regel keine Service Packs. Der Admin hat keine Zeit, die ständigen Service Packs der eingesetzten Programme zu installieren.)



Diese Meinung sollte er aber speziell bei Flex überdenken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juli 2010)

ich bin zwar auch der meinung das man, gerade bei Siemens, nicht von 
einen auf den andren Tag die neue Software installieren sollte.
Aber wenn hier im Forum nichts negatives auftaucht muß mann Sie schon
aktuell halten.

Hast du schon einmal über Virtuelle Maschinen nachgedacht?


----------



## Earny (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo MSP,
hallo Helmut,

ich hatte mir schon gedacht, dass meine Bemerkungen nicht unwidersprochen durchgehen.
Ich arbeite im Bereich der Erwachsenen-Weiterbildung, da muss man mal unterstellen, dass hier nicht ständig die allerneuesten Features und High-lights behandelt werden, sondern eher die Grundlagen.
Ich behaupte mal, dass es zwischen Flexible 2008 und Flexible 2008 SP2 keine gravierenden Unterschiede bezüglich der Leistungsfähigkeit im Grundlagenbereich gibt. Für STEP7 ist das ähnlich, allerdings gibt es hier den Zwang zur Akualisierung wegen der sonst nicht mehr möglichen Konfigurier- und Parametrierbarkeit neuer Hardware.
Wir haben z.Zt. in der Schule Step7 V5.4SP3 und Flexible 2008. Das läuft stabil.
Wenn ich auf meinem Heimrechner Flexible 2008 SP1 (oder 2) installieren würde, der Admin aber die Schulrechner aus Zeitmangel nicht updaten kann, dann kann ich meine Übungen für Flexible, die ich natürlich auf meinem Privat-Rechner entwickle, nicht mehr unverändert in die Schule mitnehmen. Das macht kaum Sinn.

Mit der VM-Ware habe ich es noch nicht versucht. Die meisten meiner Studierenden setzen VM-Ware ein. Am meisten gelobt wird z.Zt. Win7 Prof mit WinXp Prof. Sp3. Wer Win7 Prof kauft, darf sich WinXp Prof offiziell bei MS herunterladen.

Ich selbst habe auf meinem Privat-Rechner WinXp, Prof, SP2. Für SP3 habe ich noch keinen Anlass gesehen. Meinen Rechner habe ich seit ca. 6 Jahren. Seit ungefähr 3 Jahren habe ich das SP2 drauf. Der Rechner lief von Anfang an absolut zuverlässig und problemlos. Er ist natürlich besonders bei den großen Programmen (Flexible ist am schlimmsten) etwas langsam geworden. Ich würde sagen, der passt zu mir.
Ich wollte das Thema VM-Ware umgehen und kenne mich da nicht gut aus. Ich denke, ich werde mir nächstes oder übenächstes Jahr wieder einen neuen Rechner mit Win7 Prof kaufen. Bis dahin hält mein XP noch durch. Win7 hat dann schon vermutlich das SP2 und Siemens hat sein neues Step7 10.5 soweit, dass es auch praktisch (d.h. mit unseren zahlreichen S7-300-Steuerungen) eingesetzt werden kann. Step7 V5.4 oder 5.5 und Flexible sind dann im Schulbereich Schnee von gestern, oder?

Gruß
Earny


----------



## MSB (21 Juli 2010)

Die Service Packs speziell bei Flex sind in den wenigsten Fällen neue "Highlights",
meistens sind es etwas umfangreichere Fehlerbehebungen, welche nicht mehr in einem Hotfix platz finden.

Also geht es hier nicht um irgend was großartig neues, sondern um Funktionen der Software die nicht so sind, wie diese erwartungsgemäß/laut Handbuch sein sollten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## hene1985 (22 Juli 2010)

Welche Lizenzen hast du denn auf deinem rechner?@ernie


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2010)

ich muß den Manuel beipflichten, bei den neueren Softwareständen, 
gerade bei flex geht es nicht darum "nice to have" sondern darum das
die Software schon seit Jahren (oder Jahrzenten) größe Mängel hat.
Siemens kämpft mit ihre Versionspolitik gegen die früheren Fehler an und
zwingt den User dazu immer auf den neusten Stand zu sein.
Den kopf in den Sand stecken und zu sagen es läuft doch, wird sich 
irgendwann bitter rächen.

Bei Siemens sind Wartungsverträge pflicht.....leider.


----------

